
Gmail is up - ctingom
http://mail.google.com/mail/
======
yan
I survived the Google Mail black out.

08/11/08

NEVER FORGET.

(Anyone wanna make shirts?)

------
sidsavara
Time for TechCrunch to start a Gmail uptime watch.

~~~
STHayden
at least Twitter has an API!

------
RK
I still can't send attachments... Anyone else still having problems? (5:53
PDT)

